# Interpreting Coyote Howls



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

Soon after parking, i walked to my trunk to retrieve my rifle and I heard several coyotes howling just over the next hill. At first I got excited thinking the coyotes were oblivious to me and I was sure to nail one or more. After an hour of calling, I began to wonder if the coyotes had spotted me and were howling to each other as a warning.

Do coyotes howl at each other as a warning against danger? If so, I need to find a new parking spot.

Thanks


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

It would depend on what type of howls they were. Can you explain how the howls sounded?


----------



## songdog34 (Nov 21, 2005)

The short answer is yes, they do warn each other of danger. But FallGuy's right, it depends on what they sounded like. They have many vocalizations that mean different things.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If they were just barking over and over like a farm dog or doing a real shot howl that rises quickly and drops quickly then you were busted and they were doing warning barks and howls. If it was anything else i would say you had a chance

"This is only one mans opinion i am not an expert" ............Walt Earl


----------



## Buffsldr (Nov 29, 2005)

The howls were like this
Bark (Sharp, Short Barks)
Bark 
Bark
Owwwooooooooooooooo (high pitch)

As soon as the first yote did this, one or two others repeated it even before the first finished, which tells me they were vary close.

Today, I went out again, and when we parked (in a more secluded spot about 400 yards away from the last spot) my buddy let loose a challenge howl. They responded a couple times, then just started barking at us. This area gets a lot of callers and I think these dogs are just wise to what we are all about. I am afraid I may have found coyotes (a good thing), but so has everybody and their brother, rendering these dogs vary cautious. Any suggestions other than try a new spot in a more remote section of the state?

Thanks


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Here is one that has worked before. Send in one guy (shooter) 400 yards down from the other 20 minutes before the other guy enters the pasture. Get set at a good vantage point and wait quietly. On Cue the other guy comes in and starts calling like you always do. The coyotes are going to approach but stay at a safe distance and try to get a vantage point (enter the shooter 8) ) When the coyotes come in to chew you out they are going to run right into the shooter and you have now outsmarted the wileyiest animal on earth.........a call shy coyote


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Brad, thats a really good idea. If I ever get caught like that I hope I remember to try that.

jaybic


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Brad, thats a really good idea. If I ever get caught like that I hope I remember to try that.

jaybic


----------

